# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Përpara se të hapni një temë të re

## Albo

Perpara se te hapni nje teme te re ne forum, duhet te keni parasysh keto gjera:

*1.  A po e hap temen ne forumin e duhur?*

Shume anetare te rinj qe nuk orientohen dot kollaj ne forum hapin tema qe i perkasin tematikave te ndryshme ne te njejtin forum. Kini parasysh qe forumi shqiptar ka plot 160 nenforume specifike qe mbulojne nje shumellojshmerimi temash diskutimi. Hidhuni nje sy te shpejte te gjithe forumeve qe te keni nje ide se cfare diskutohet ne to perpara se te hapni nje teme ne te.

*2.  A e ka hapur dikush tjeter kete teme para meje?*

Qellon shpesh qe anetare te vecante hapin nje teme te dubluar qe eshte diskutuar me pare ne forum. Ju keshillojme qe nese nuk keni shume kohe ne forum,  perpara se te hapni nje teme te re beni nje kerkim ne forum per temen qe ju kerkoni te hapni. Nese nuk e gjeni ne forum, atehere mund ta hapni. Temat e dubluara irritojne anetaret e tjere qe e kane shprehur njehere mendimin e tyre mbi kete teme.

*3. Cfare titulli duhet te zgjedh per temen?*

Nese deshironi qe tema juaj te diskutohet rendshem ne forum, duhet qe te zgjidhni nje titull qe e pershkruan mire temen. Kini parasysh qe forumi ka me mijra tema diskutimi dhe shumica e anetareve njohja e pare me temen eshte leximi i titullit te saj ne listen e temave ne forum. Titulli i temes duhet te jete sa me i shkurter, pershkruan temen ne pergjithesi dhe le vend per te diskutuar per anetaret e tjere. Tema me titull si: "Lexoni kete" ose "C'mendoni per kete", ose "Ja kush eshte filani" ose "Po hap dhe une nje teme ne kete forum per here te pare", jane tituj te papranueshem qe kur anetaret e tjere i lexojne e kuptojne qe ai qe e ka hapur ate teme nuk eshte serioz/kulture sa duhet. Tema te tilla do te mbledhin vetem llafazanet ne forum.

*4. A po respektoj etiken e drejtshkrimit te gjuhes shqipe?*

Nje nga pasurite e ketij forumi eshte shkrimi dhe diskutimi ne gjuhen shqipe, qe eshte shume me vlere per shumicen e anetareve te forumit qe jane emigrante. Mos e bastardoni shqipen duke shkelur me vetedije apo pa vetedije te gjitha rregullat gramatikore te drejtshkrimit. Disa prej tyre qe ne i hasim shpesh ne forum jane si me poshte:
- Fjalia fillon me germe te madhe dhe mbaron me pike ne fund.
- Shqipja nuk pranon fjale te huaja qe ju i huazoni nga gjuhet qe flisni ne vendet ku jetoni, kur vini ne forum shkruani shqip.
- Perdorimi pa kriter i .... apo ??? dhe !!! Nje prej tyre mjafton per te dhene kuptimin.
- Shkrimi me germa te medha ne forum eshte mungese respekti per gjuhen shqipe dhe per ata qe te lexojne.
- Shkrimi i cdo fjale ne nje fjali me germe te madhe tregon mendjelehtesi dhe papjekuri per ate qe i shkruan.

Ua shkruajta te gjitha keto, qe te ti keni parasysh pasi duke i respektuar ato ua beni me te lehte punen administratoreve dhe moderatoreve te forumit. Sa here qe administratoret hasin ne probleme te tilla ata nderhyjne duke edituar temen dhe bere ndryshimet e duhura. Qellon shpesh qe shume prej jush nuk ju vjen mire qe u ndryshohet titulli i temave, keshtu qe kijini parasysh rregullat e mesiperme. Deshira jone eshte qe te ruajme gjuhen shqipe nga bastardimet dhe te krijojme nje ambient sa me te kendshem dhe serioz per te gjithe anetaret e komunitetit.

Albo

----------


## cerri_rrebeli

_Pershendetje... Nuk po gjeja dot nje tem tetill per te ber kerkesen time dhe po e shkruaj ketu..
Un do doja qe admin i palen te me ndryshonte nick name nese esht e mundur. 
Nga kete nick qe kam te me behet nick "Daja"_

----------


## Wordless

> _Pershendetje... Nuk po gjeja dot nje tem tetill per te ber kerkesen time dhe po e shkruaj ketu..
> Un do doja qe admin i palen te me ndryshonte nick name nese esht e mundur. 
> Nga kete nick qe kam te me behet nick "Daja"_


Këtë emër nuk është e mundur që ta vëndosim pasi ekziston nën posedimin e një antari tjetër !

Po të duash t'a vëndosim " Tezja"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Darius

Ose Halla se eshte kollaj te behet xhaj (per hir te shprehjes)  :perqeshje: 

Cerri, dergoi admineve, Albos dhe Fiorit nje mesazh privat dhe shpjegoi arsyen se perse deshiron te ndryshosh emer ne forum. Kjo teme nuk eshte per kete qellim.

----------


## MI CORAZON

LOL!! Funny!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> 2. A e ka hapur dikush tjeter kete teme para meje?
> 
>  Qellon shpesh qe anetare te vecante hapin nje teme te dubluar qe eshte diskutuar me pare ne forum. Ju keshillojme qe nese nuk keni shume kohe ne forum, perpara se te hapni nje teme te re beni nje kerkim ne forum per temen qe ju kerkoni te hapni. Nese nuk e gjeni ne forum, atehere mund ta hapni. Temat e dubluara irritojne anetaret e tjere qe e kane shprehur njehere mendimin e tyre mbi kete teme.


Nuk bie fare dakort.  Mendimi qe un mund te kem shprehur para disa vitesh nuk do jet I njejt me ate qe do shpreh me von.  Njerezit ndryshojne, mendimet e tyre ndryshojn. Kam shume vite ne kete forum (jo active vitet e fundit) dhe me ben shume pershtypje qe sot akoma shikoj tema shume te vjetra qe jan akoma te hapura.  Ose tema qe jan hapur me vone te cilat bashkohen me nje teme shume te vjeter sepse "eshte e njejta teme". Forumi ndihet shume I prapambetur. Thjesht mendimi nje Antares te vjeter qe futet rastesisht ne forum pas disa vitesh.

----------

vagabondo_nyc (30-04-2014)

----------

